# Theft Of Large Collection Of Pocket Watches In Solihul



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

My brother in law has had his collection of pocket watches and 24hr watches (Mainly Russian) stolen, some time today while he was visiting his elderly mother in hospital, who had a fall.

So if any one knows of any been offered cheap in dodgy circumstances could they let the police or me know. These collections are quite large with over 200 pieces between them. Along with Apple computer gear and Canon camera gear they seem to have cleared his flat out latterly. I'm dashing over there now so will tidy this post up with some extra info latter.

These are from former forum member "Rabbit"

Mike


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear this

If there are any pics of the watches (might have had some taken for insurance?), it might be useful to post them here

Chris


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Here is one I think Roger still had in his collection. Undervalued at that price though

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=34562&st=0&p=362214&hl=james&fromsearch=1&#entry362214

Actually crap here is a more rare piece. Its a four color gold and would stand out anywhere, not sure he still had though. wow three years ago was still banging the ex part time even though lived apart lol

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=34250&st=0&p=359567&hl=james&fromsearch=1&#entry359567

.......


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Well much to my surprise the police have caught the scum bags :thumbsup: from a solitary finger print they left before putting their gloves on. Most of the stuff along with the watches are safe but they have "sold" some rings and a Mac Book Pro. Just hope the police made a mess of their front door when they raided the scums house.

Annoying thing is when they come out of custody the police will have to give them back the Â£220 (works lottery money) they nicked as you can't prove ownership, unless you make a note of the serial numbers :angry2:

Anyway it's looking a lot better than it was this time last night :thumbup:

Mike


----------



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

MIKE said:


> Well much to my surprise the police have caught the scum bags
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ask the law to let you know when/if they go to court you might

get a look at the **** to see what they look like.

You can give them a Christmas present later.

my place got screwed by someone I knew, I told the law their names and they got a police caution

and sold my stuff. They got their Christmas present early, and even after 11 years one still has his limp, Bless him.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow...

...that SUCKS.

Best of luck in getting the collection back.

I know it's not the same thing, but I was watching in the news last night about a grandmother who lost three family heirlooms. Her daughter unwittingly donated a bunch of towels to the Salvation Army but didn't realise that wrapped inside them were three gold wedding-rings that had been in the family for over a century. They're offering a $2,000 reward for their return.


----------

